
His Name is Robert Paulson - sant0sk1
http://ozmm.org/posts/his_name_is_robert_paulson.html
======
pavel_lishin
Can't this problem be solved by looking at a photo of _why and comparing it
with <insert random candidate here>?

------
bitwize
The voice of Yakko Warner?

Explains a lot.

